# Rally I Trim Size Question



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

The rings on my rally I wheels don't seem to fit exactly right. I have them pushed all the way in, but there is about 1/2 inch of space between trim circumference and tire side wall. Almost feels like these are the wrong trim rings for these wheels. The tires are 235/60/15. Any thoughts on what is going on here?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Midnight, those trim rings appear to be a reproduction of '69 & later 15" GM trim ring. That trim ring was not designed for the reproduction 15" diameter Rally I wheel. Can you take a dead on close up picture of the edge of the trim ring noting the step(s) in it? Have you had one of these trim rings off? Do they have 4 separate clips to attach to the wheel, or is there an inner stainless band which makes up a "multi-clip" band?


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

thanks for taking a look. yeah, generally they look a little strange, something is not right. I added shots below. I think by step, you mean the lip around the edge that you can see in first shot? also added the back - and that is not using 4 clips at all. so these seem to be really off the mark. So my question is, if I were to try and buy the right trim rings for a 15 inch Rally I trim rings on a 1964 GTO - who makes good reproduction ones?


----------

